# Elbow jumpers



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

What exactly are elbow jumpers? I've heard from commentators relating to Juwan Howard and sometimes Dwyane Wade, but I don't see a whole lot of connection between an elbow and a jumper?

And who are the others that have elbow jumpers?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jumpshots from the elbow...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is a term for the area where the line for the lane meets the free throw line.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

JNice said:


> I think it is a term for the area where the line for the lane meets the free throw line.


Or alternately when a player uses his elbow to propel the ball.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Or alternately when a player uses his elbow to propel the ball.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> I think it is a term for the area where the line for the lane meets the free throw line.


You are correct.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

JNice said:


> I think it is a term for the area where the line for the lane meets the free throw line.


:yes:


----------



## M.D.E (Feb 26, 2005)

when players shoot the ball of their elbows..globetrotter style ....lol


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

M.D.E said:


> when players shoot the ball of their elbows..globetrotter style ....lol


Jay Williams of the Grizz made a sick pass off of his elbow a few years ago.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm all money from the elbow! my favourite spot to shot the J


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always thought Earl Boykins to be using his elbow to shoot, does that count?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, since now we know that an elbow jumper is a jumpshot with your elbow, what's a wing jumper?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Basically, a shot from the FT line extended.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> I'm all money from the elbow! my favourite spot to shot the J


*Enough of the personal attacks. --PhillyPhanatic*


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

you think you're funny?


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> you think you're funny?


What do you think ?


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

The term "elbow jumper" has nothing to do with the physical elbow itself.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The elbow is where the 1 is supposed to go.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Well, since now we know that an elbow jumper is a jumpshot with your elbow, what's a wing jumper?


Oh god, it has nothing to do with the elbow itself.



Laker Freak said:


> The elbow is where the 1 is supposed to go.


Ah, at least someone knows his stuff.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Gasol's jumper is so strange!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Baron Davis said:


> Oh god, it has nothing to do with the elbow itself.


Yes, I'm quite aware of that. Obviously you didn't get my poor attempt at humor. Would it have been better if I said baseline jumper instead of wing?


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> Gasol's jumper is so strange!


who cares! as long as he gets it in its a good jumper


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Baron Davis said:


> Oh god, it has nothing to do with the elbow itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, at least someone knows his stuff.



you need to dust off you sarcasm detector


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

AZwildcats4 said:


> you need to dust off you sarcasm detector


Sorry but his post had no indication of sarcasm whatsoever.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

then why did I pick it up?


----------

